# Small spring drive.



## nwind

Do you know are there any small/thin spring drive existence?
37mm would be perfect but up to 39 is OK. 100 or less in thickness.


----------



## T1meout

No.


----------



## nwind

Very unfortunate (


----------



## dcoffe01

you have to go to the Credor spring drives to get the size you want. I keep hoping as well that they take their manual wound spring drive movement and apply it to Grand Seiko.

Dan


----------



## nwind

I saw recently quite a few very nice models in Tokyo.

This one (just bare mechanical) was very good on hand and very comfortable:

https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GBAQ970


----------



## jinfaep

As of right now, the "smallest overall" is the SBGA373/375 at 46.2mm lug to lug and a 40mm diameter case. The other option for a small Spring Drive is the SBGA283/285 pair at 46.8mm lug to lug and a 39mm case.

Pics of the SBGA373:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nwind

Thanks for the info jinfaep!
Ti can make things easier even with bigger case. I need to try "Snow flake".

I tried quite a few Spring drive GS models during my recent visit but all of them felt too big and a bit uncomfortable, so I ended up with a beautiful classical bare mechanical JDM SBGW235.

https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGW235/

which is much nicer on reality than on the website.

Still interested in Spring drive models


----------



## aalin13

jinfaep said:


> As of right now, the "smallest overall" is the SBGA373/375 at 46.2mm lug to lug and a 40mm diameter case. The other option for a small Spring Drive is the SBGA283/285 pair at 46.8mm lug to lug and a 39mm case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you don't me asking, are these available already? Never seen these photos. I'm considering the blue dial SBGA375

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Only available in Japan at the moment as far as I'm aware


aalin13 said:


> If you don't me asking, are these available already? Never seen these photos. I'm considering the blue dial SBGA375
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nwind

SBGA283 shown on Seiko US website:

https://grand-seiko.us.com/collections/SBGA283/


----------



## aalin13

jinfaep said:


> Only available in Japan at the moment as far as I'm aware
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just had a look in IG and looks like both 373/375 have just started to be available in Japan. The 375 is probably the closest to the GS I've been wanting, a dark dial SD or Hi-Beat 3 hand in a 44GS style stainless steel case.


----------



## BarracksSi

nwind said:


> SBGA283 shown on Seiko US website:
> 
> https://grand-seiko.us.com/collections/SBGA283/


This is what it looks like in person. Saw the 283 at a shop in Maryland. It's a very handsome watch.


----------



## JeffreyS

BarracksSi said:


> This is what it looks like in person. Saw the 283 at a shop in Maryland. It's a very handsome watch.


Wow- nice watch. I didn't realize there were spring drives below 40 mm. I worry about serviceability of spring drive, but this is a nice-looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

That watch is 12.3mm thick. As previously stated, no, there is no GS currently in existence that meets your requirements.


----------



## BarracksSi

It’s kinda thick, yes — to get smaller, you’d probably need to go with quartz (not that there’s anything wrong with GS quartz). Thickness is still the price to pay for Spring Drive (fwiw, Omega hasn’t made a thin Co-Axial movement yet, either). It wears nicely, though.


----------



## jinfaep

Tbh, I daily wear a 14mm thick PO, and have never found 14mm to be too thick. YMMV.


BarracksSi said:


> It's kinda thick, yes - to get smaller, you'd probably need to go with quartz (not that there's anything wrong with GS quartz). Thickness is still the price to pay for Spring Drive (fwiw, Omega hasn't made a thin Co-Axial movement yet, either). It wears nicely, though.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

jinfaep said:


> Tbh, I daily wear a 14mm thick PO, and have never found 14mm to be too thick. YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The day I checked out this one, I was wearing my SKX009, so a lot of watches seemed smaller.

Would've been different if I had been wearing my vintage dress watch.


----------



## lethaltoes

Spring drive, 38mm case width, 9.7mm height and absolutely gorgeous. Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## EDL77

Credor...oh yeah....!!


----------



## BarracksSi

lethaltoes said:


> Spring drive, 38mm case width, 9.7mm height and absolutely gorgeous. Cheers!


With any luck, I might get to see one of these in person. Wonder how it compares to Omega's aventurine-dialed Speedmaster (which is "Huh?" in pictures but "Ooohhhh, cooool" in real life).


----------



## nwind

lethaltoes said:


> Spring drive, 38mm case width, 9.7mm height and absolutely gorgeous. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!


----------



## whineboy

nwind said:


> lethaltoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spring drive, 38mm case width, 9.7mm height and absolutely gorgeous. Cheers!
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. lethaltoes, isn't that a handwind?
> 
> Over the past few weeks I've been looking at Credors. The plain-vanilla version of lethaltoes' beauty appeals to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who winds their hand crankers daily, the PR is superfluous. But I think Credor did a great job balancing the dial on this one.
> 
> Not my picture, taken from: https://watchlords.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336109
Click to expand...


----------



## nwind

This one is perfect in size very good looking, slim and comfortable to wear. It's not a spring drive but a simple hand cranking one.


----------



## Nom de Forum

lethaltoes said:


> Spring drive, 38mm case width, 9.7mm height and absolutely gorgeous. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I want one!


----------



## entrynmbrv

lethaltoes said:


> Spring drive, 38mm case width, 9.7mm height and absolutely gorgeous. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Now THAT is a lot of look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello

nwind said:


> This one is perfect in size very good looking, slim and comfortable to wear. It's not a spring drive but a simple hand cranking one.
> 
> View attachment 13164671


Calatrava killer


----------



## BarracksSi

lethaltoes said:


> Spring drive, 38mm case width, 9.7mm height and absolutely gorgeous. Cheers!


Remind us of the model number (or name) of that watch. The inlaid dial needs a nicely-lit 4K Youtube upload.


----------



## lethaltoes

BarracksSi said:


> Remind us of the model number (or name) of that watch. The inlaid dial needs a nicely-lit 4K Youtube upload.


That's the hand wound GCLP991 Moon Rainbow. Cheers!

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

lethaltoes said:


> That's the hand wound GCLP991 Moon Rainbow. Cheers!


Thanks!

Bummer... Nobody's got a vid on YT. Somebody can send me one and I'll give it a shot.


----------



## wajeremiad

whineboy said:


> nwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who winds their hand crankers daily, the PR is superfluous. But I think Credor did a great job balancing the dial on this one.
> 
> I like the PR on the back, but this is ok, esp if you need a date
Click to expand...


----------



## whineboy

wajeremiad said:


> whineboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who winds their hand crankers daily, the PR is superfluous. But I think Credor did a great job balancing the dial on this one.
> 
> I like the PR on the back, but this is ok, esp if you need a date
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## thetony007

Not in the GS line (including the Japan only editions) - like most people mentioned, gotta go to the Credor.
Plus, it's not very likely to see a Credor out in the wild. There is definitely the oooh factor to having one!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

lethaltoes said:


> That's the hand wound GCLP991 Moon Rainbow. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Have to say, I very much like this one as well.

Contrary to the title of this thread, I do wish it was larger in diameter.


----------

